# soucis avec un powerbook...



## lewax (18 Août 2005)

Bonjour, j'aurais quelques questions a poser au sujet de mon PB (15" 1,5ghz, superdrive de novembre 2004).

Alors la première. Est-ce que le bruit du ventilo d'un PB est "moche"... Je m'explique... Le mien, quand il se met en marche, il fait un bruit assez bizar, pas tout a fait comme si il y avait du frottement mais presque comme un grésillement de haut parleur mais je pense que c'est quand même du frottement.....

La deuxième... Le rétro-éclairage du clavier ne fonctionne plus. J'ai checké dans le prefs et c'est tout bon. Est-ce du a une mise à jour?? Quelqu'un aurait-il un moyen de tester le "light sensor"???

Et la troisième... Est-ce qu'il y a eu des séries défectueuses de PB comme le mien a cette période???

Merci d'avance.


----------



## lewax (18 Août 2005)

Ah oui, j'oubliais un truc...
J'ai une souris logitech optical mouseman optical ainsi que son clavier. Régulièrement au démarage, la souris et le clavier fonctionnent mais les click de la souris pas... Je débranche le récepteur radio et le rebranche (parfois plusieurs fois) et c'est bon...

J'utilise le dernier driver logitech, l'état des piles de la souris et du clavier sont bon... Le récepteur est branché sur un hub usb 2 et j'ai essayé tous les ports de celui-ci....


----------



## MarcMame (19 Août 2005)

lewax a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise le dernier driver logitech, l'état des piles de la souris et du clavier sont bon... Le récepteur est branché sur un hub usb 2 et j'ai essayé tous les ports de celui-ci....


Il est probable que le hub pose problème lors de la reconnaissance du recepteur par le Mac au démarrage.
Essaye de connecter le recepteur de ta souris directement sur ton Mac pour vérifier que les symptomes disparaissent completement.
Autre solution, si ton hub USB ne possède pas d'alimentation externe : colle lui en une si possible.


----------



## MarcMame (19 Août 2005)

lewax a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que le bruit du ventilo d'un PB est "moche"...  il fait un bruit assez bizar.....
> 
> La deuxième... Le rétro-éclairage du clavier ne fonctionne plus. J'ai checké dans le prefs et c'est tout bon.


Pour ces problèmes là, ton PowerBook étant encore sous garantie, ne te fais pas chier : appele l'AppleCare et expose tes problèmes.


----------



## lewax (24 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pour ces problèmes là, ton PowerBook étant encore sous garantie, ne te fais pas chier : appele l'AppleCare et expose tes problèmes.



Merci. J'ai déja fait ça mais le mec m'a répondu qu'il ne pouvait rien faire par téléphone et qu'il fallait que je l'amène dans un centre agréé par apple... Le problème c'est qu'il n'y a pas de centre agréé dans ma région (Valais - Suisse), il n'y a que des revendeurs... Je vais passer en voir un.


----------



## lewax (24 Août 2005)

lewax a dit:
			
		

> Le rétro-éclairage du clavier ne fonctionne plus. J'ai checké dans le prefs et c'est tout bon. Est-ce du a une mise à jour?? Quelqu'un aurait-il un moyen de tester le "light sensor"???



Rectification... Le rétroéclairage fonctionne mais tellement faiblement que je ne vois la lumière qu'en regardant sous les touches... Pas au travers...


----------



## niconono (24 Août 2005)

Euh ma question va etre peut etre tres bete, mais tu as appuye plusieurs foirs sur F10 pour mettre la luminosite du clavier a fond ? [dans le noir bien entendu]   :rateau:


----------



## MarcMame (24 Août 2005)

Après avoir reglé l'intensité max du rétroéclairage via la touche F10, pose tes mains sur les 2 grilles des haut-parleurs pour forcer l'activation du rétroéclairage.


----------



## lewax (24 Août 2005)

niconono a dit:
			
		

> Euh ma question va etre peut etre tres bete, mais tu as appuye plusieurs foirs sur F10 pour mettre la luminosite du clavier a fond ? [dans le noir bien entendu]   :rateau:



Ben quand j'appuie sur f10 ou f9, le logo de la luminosité apparait a l'écran en gris et il y a un rond tracé en dessous... Résultat, je ne peux pas changer la luminosité. J'ai pensé que c'était parce que dans les pref de l'écran j'avais mis le réglage automatique de la luminosité mais même en désactivant ça change rien..... 

Oui, je connais le coup de poser les mains sur les grilles pour faire s'allumer le clavier (ça impressionnait les copains) mais ça allume plus... :'(

Un autre truc... J'ai tiger installé sur un disque externe et avec celui la, le rétroéclairage fonctionne bien. La version de tiger sur le disque interne est une mise à jour (depuis 10.3.9) et celle du disque extern est une install fraiche. Ca peut venir de la??? Dites moi que non... Je veux pas refaire toute l'install vu que tous mes softs tournent nickel. En plus, je saurais pas qoui sauvegarder pour ne rien perdre (les pref, bookmarks et autres petits trucs que j'oublie)


----------



## niconono (26 Août 2005)

Le truc a ne jamais faire c est bien la mise a jour 10.3 vers 10.4...
Pour ne pas avoir a tout reinstaller et tout le tralala, j'ai toujours utilise l option "archive &installe". Ca marche tres bien, ca garde les comptes presents, ca archive simplement dans une image disque l ancien dossier systeme. Les comptes et preferences ne sont pas touches.
Bon evidement apres faut repasser derriere pour remettre les applis mais c est tout. (les petits fichiers qui se baladent dans /Library par ex.)

Bonne reinstalle !


----------



## lewax (26 Août 2005)

niconono a dit:
			
		

> Le truc a ne jamais faire c est bien la mise a jour 10.3 vers 10.4...
> Pour ne pas avoir a tout reinstaller et tout le tralala, j'ai toujours utilise l option "archive &installe". Ca marche tres bien, ca garde les comptes presents, ca archive simplement dans une image disque l ancien dossier systeme. Les comptes et preferences ne sont pas touches.
> Bon evidement apres faut repasser derriere pour remettre les applis mais c est tout. (les petits fichiers qui se baladent dans /Library par ex.)
> 
> Bonne reinstalle !



C'est ce que j'avais fait (archive et installe). C'est pas une mise à jour ce procédé?


----------



## MarcMame (26 Août 2005)

niconono a dit:
			
		

> Le truc a ne jamais faire c est bien la mise a jour 10.3 vers 10.4...
> Pour ne pas avoir a tout reinstaller et tout le tralala, j'ai toujours utilise l option "archive &installe". Ca marche tres bien


Tu as bien le droit d'avoir cet avis, mais pas d'en faire une généralité. La preuve, il a fait exactement ce que tu as dit et il a quand même des problèmes.  
Le mode de mise à jour simple est la première option proposé (et donc conseillé) par l'installeur de Tiger et tu peux être certain que plus de 90% des utilisateurs sont passé par là pour mettre à jour leur système. 
Si cela provoquait autant de problèmes que tu le laisses entendre, les conséquences seraient effroyables, des milliers de gens avec des problèmes identiques.
Soyons sérieux, mise à jour ou pas, mode archive ou clean install, selon les machines et les configurations, ça passe ou ça casse, c'est tout. Mais dire qu'une simple mise à jour est obligatoirement le responsable de tous les maux est un peu facile.
Tout ça ne doit pas empecher pas le backup régulier de ces documents précieux.


----------



## niconono (26 Août 2005)

Autant pour moi pour la mise a jour..
Enfin bon je trouve plus simple de repartir d'un systeme "propre".
Mais ca resoud pas son probleme d'eclairage !
Peut etre en supprimant qques fichiers de preferences... J ai pas trouve celui qui stocke les infos du moniteur, mais par contre eventuellement la serie des powermanagements.. y'en a dans /Library/Preferences...
Moi j'dis ca mais y en a peut etre qui seront pas d'accord   
Y'a aussi le coup de demarrer sur un autre disque/DVD et reparer les autorisations si tu l as pas deja fait..


----------



## lewax (27 Août 2005)

J'ai déja réparé les autorisations mais pas en démarant sur un autre disque ou dvd. Ca change quelque chose?


----------



## MarcMame (28 Août 2005)

lewax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déja réparé les autorisations mais pas en démarant sur un autre disque ou dvd. Ca change quelque chose?


Non et ça n'a aucun rapport avec ton problème.
Tu as sans doute un fichier de préférence corrompu qu'il faudrait mettre à la corbeille. Quant à savoir lequel.... 
 

Sinon, tu peux toujours essayer de faire un reset de la PRAM mais je doute que ce soit efficace mais ça ne coute rien.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Août 2005)

Et une réinstallation?


----------



## MarcMame (29 Août 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et une réinstallation?


On ne suit pas dans le fond....  
Le monsieur a dit que ça fonctionne avec une nouvelle install sur son disque externe.
Mais j'imagine qu'il aimerait trouver une autre solution que le bulldozer à la Windows.


----------



## lewax (29 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> On ne suit pas dans le fond....
> Le monsieur a dit que ça fonctionne avec une nouvelle install sur son disque externe.
> Mais j'imagine qu'il aimerait trouver une autre solution que le bulldozer à la Windows.



Exact. Et de toute façon, en ce moment, j'ai pas le temps pour une réinstall. Dès que je suis de retour chez moi, je test le reset de la pram.


----------



## lewax (31 Août 2005)

Bon ben... reset de la pram effectué...  résultat, rien a changé.


----------



## vincmyl (31 Août 2005)

Retour SAV


----------



## lewax (31 Août 2005)

Non, je ne crois pas que se soit matériel (vu que ça fonctionne avec tiger installé sur le disque externe). ça doit plutôt être un fichier de pref ou autre (comme dit plus haut). Avant de le retourner, je ferai une réinstall complète mais la, j'ai pas le temps. CE sera pour fin septembre... ou plus tard...


----------



## MarcMame (31 Août 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Retour SAV


C'est pour déconner que tu réponds ça ou c'est un problème plus grave  ?


----------



## lewax (2 Septembre 2005)

Mon problème de souris a été résolu avec un petit coup de Onyx. Super ce soft mais je ne sais pas ou était le probléme... Le blème de l'éclairage du clavier


----------



## vincmyl (2 Septembre 2005)

Je pensais que c'était plus grave que ca


----------



## MarcMame (2 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais que c'était plus grave que ca


Ha ! Et tu as été voir un docteur pour ça ?


----------



## lewax (3 Septembre 2005)

J'ai oublié la fin de mon message précédent... 

Ca aurait du donner ceci...
Mon problème de souris a été résolu avec un petit coup de Onyx. Super ce soft mais je ne sais pas ou était le probléme... Le blème de l'éclairage du clavier est toujours la.


----------



## vincmyl (3 Septembre 2005)

C'est pour cela que je parlais d'un retour au SAV, pour le problème de clavier


----------



## cantarito (4 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Retour SAV


 et profites-en pour faire changer ton superdrive!!!
qui ne grave les DVD qu'a x2 (une demi heure de gravage) alors qu'il est vendu pour x8 (7 minutes).  il y a une petition, presque 900 signataires, http://superdrive.crc.id.au/ qui en dit long sur ce qu'Apple fait de ses fidèles MacIntochistes.


----------



## vincmyl (4 Septembre 2005)

Il change la firmwire pour accéléré la vistesse ou tout le lecteur


----------



## Nivek (11 Septembre 2005)

lewax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié la fin de mon message précédent...
> Le blème de l'éclairage du clavier est toujours la.




J'ai eu le même problème avec mon alu 15". Résultat retour en SAV et quelques jours après je le retrouvais en bonne état de marche.

Par contre depuis 2 jours dès que mon ventilo ce met en marche on dirais qu'il frotte quelque chose ou qu'il y a du jeu dans sa fixation. C'est dommage parce que sinon il est très silencieux.


----------



## vincmyl (11 Septembre 2005)

Heureusement qu'il se déclenche rarement


----------



## Nivek (11 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'il se déclenche rarement



Il ne se déclenche que quand je joue, d'ailleur j'ai l'impression que c'est le ventilo de la carte graphique, à voir... je ne sais pas si la radeon 9700?64 Mo est pourvu d'un ventilo...


----------



## vincmyl (12 Septembre 2005)

Ca m'étonnerait mais il faut que tu vois dans les caractéristiques de la carte


----------



## niconono (12 Septembre 2005)

Il me semble que le ventilo de gauche est celui du CPU et celui de droite celui de la carte graphique. je me souviens plus trop parce que je l'ai entendu qu'une ou 2 fois (celui du GPU)...


----------

